# i quit smoking cold turkey.



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

like the tittle says, i quit smoking after about tens years of smoking. i was not a heavy smoker though. probably 2 cigs a day.... maybe three. none on weekends... unless i drank and went out. 

i always felt that i could quit... i would tell people this when they would ask me why do you smoke. they would not believe me though, i didn't/don't see what is hard about it.

the only reason i started smoking was because it relaxes me. i can remember the very first time i smoke a cig... it was at work during lunch time. some guy asked me if i smoked and i said that i didn't see the point of it. he gave me one, smoked it, and got me a little light headed but relaxed. 

i lie, there is another reason why i smoked. now that i think about it, i never did ask anyone if it happened to them as well. but smoke made me want to "take the browns to the supper bowl". this only happened in the morning though. 

one of the reasons that also made me want to quit was that in 2010 all cigarettes needed to be self extinguishing if left untended. i think they are called fire-safe cigarettes. 

after they made all cigs "fire-save" i presume they had to add more chemicals... and the taste changed for me. it taste weird... i had to puff on the cig to keep t lit but when i would do that the smoke had a "chemically" taste... it left a fowl taste in my mouth and throat. i could have made my own cigs from pure tobacco but i found a brand that would not give me that fowl taste. so this was not the only reason i quit.

but yeah... one day i just said to myself... i'm going to quit... next day no cigs... till now... it's been about 2 months. i don't know why it's really hard for some people.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If ya warm the turkey up a bit, and THEN try smoking it, you'll get more of a buzz


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Good job. You are lucky that it was so easy to quit. I quit smoking after about 15 years of it and I still get cravings sometimes.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't wanna piss on your parade man but quitting after smoking 2 or 3 a day isn't really a challenge. I mean I'm happy for you and everything, of course, but it's not really going cold turkey, is it? And it's a bit insensitive saying you don't know why it's hard for some people to quit. Coming off from smoking a pack a day is another world.

But yeah, good for you. It's an unnecessary habit and I'm glad you've stopped it.



Dub16 said:


> If ya warm the turkey up a bit, and THEN try smoking it, you'll get more of a buzz


ahahahahaha


----------



## Taylor8524 (Nov 14, 2010)

That's good that you stopped cold turkey. I used to go through a pack a day and I quit for 2 years but now im back to smoking. I only smoke 1 or 2 a day now and I can stop if I want to. I like having a smoke but il eventually quit again.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

You sound like you were kind of sensitive to tastes and the effects of smoking compared to most people. That's how I am. When they change a product on you, it's much easier to quit I think. For some people, I think it's easier to quit things.

I had the same attitude about smoking; I didn't see what was so great about it, yet I was curious and tried it. I was able to quit. It was a little bit different kind of smoking, wink wink, but I did mine sparingly and there were times I felt like I could take the Reds to the Superbowl!.

Seems like we were in control all along. I think since you didn't seem to be an obsessive chain smoker, and the fact that they sort of ruined your old cigarettes the way that you liked them, you should be able to quit at least long term. Good luck man. There really is no doubt in my mind that you have quit.



Dub16 said:


> If ya warm the turkey up a bit, and THEN try smoking it, you'll get more of a buzz


Congradulations Dub, you have cracked me up for the one millionth time 
Your prize is a live turkey.


----------



## jenniferleah (May 8, 2012)

i started smoking about 2 years ago,i have quit once for about 2 weeks but failed when offered smokes then stupidly bought a pack..
i did it cold turkey then and i can do it again! how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

jenniferleah said:


> i did it cold turkey then and i can do it again! how is everyone else doing?


Stopped CT about 4 months ago after 7 years of smoking. Still going strong.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate smoking cigs, It gave me nausea for the longest time, I felt like I wanted to throw up all the time.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I am proud of you that you quit. I am trying to get myself to quit though I have smoked on and off and would only smoke one cigarette a day which now turned to one cigarete on Fridays and one on Saturdays. I have heard other people' stories where they would smoke about one to two packs a day. Now those people have seriously got to quit. I find smoking to be absolutely pointless. I smoke to relieve my stress but at the very end, it just makes me anxious. I vowed to smoke my last pack of cigarette and after that, never buy a cigarette in my life ever again. It's going to be tough on me, but I hope that I will have enough strength to never go back to cigarettes ever again and find a better way to relieve my stress.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> .


Allen Carr's 'Easy Way to Stop Smoking' might be a worthwhile read for you. It has helped me a bit with changing my attitude towards smoking.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

One of the best decisions of your life. Smoking is a disgusting and extremely uunhealthy habit.


----------



## sourpatch (May 11, 2012)

ive been smoking the green for about 3 years now. used to be only on weekends and more in the summer. this past year its been like every other day excluding a month of sobriety. don't have much motivation to quit. happy for you quitting cigs though


----------

